

Fully Responsive Web IDE (Java, C++, Python, Pascal) - phankinson
https://compilr.com/

======
enmand
Great job Patrick, looks good, albeit a bit Bootstrappy (though, to be fair
znanja looks kind of Bootstrappy too). You, Tim and the team have done a great
job!

Python 3 support would be great, too.

~~~
enmand
(Not that Bootstrappy is a bad thing, quite the opposite!) Compilr has done a
great job at making the design it's own, and not the default Bootstrap themes
that plague some web applications.

~~~
phankinson
Thanks. I think we've gotta spend some time making the site less bootstrap
like.

------
phankinson
To see an actual live demo check out
<https://compilr.com/piwh1000/c-sharp/main.cs>

------
bluetidepro
> _Fully Responsive..._

AKA just using a Bootstrap theme. Haha However, this looks nice! Well done! :)

~~~
phankinson
Bootstrap FTW. It was actually pretty complicated to implement and there is
lots of customized javascript for scaling all the way down to an iPhone.

------
mikenereson
I also have an app based on bootstrap. The most common feedback was "it looks
like bootstrap"

~~~
phankinson
Yah, we've been hearing it quite a bit. It might be mostly because of the
colors. We'll probably look at toning it down in the near future.

------
phankinson
Welcome any feedback on the product. Our team has been working very hard on
it.

------
milanvrekic
Looks great on ipad.

------
hugocampos
Looks good!

------
scottannan
Great job!

~~~
phankinson
Thanks Scott.

